# What software do we need?



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2012)

We have plenty of timers, some solvers, and a few tools here and there.
There's also a https://github.com/cubing.

What software have you, as an individual, wanted, but it's not available?

As I see it now, people are only develop for self-induced purposes. They want a script, they make it, process done.
Maybe I'm internally exaggerating how often cubers like to program and use programs to their advantage; I'm not sure.


Anyway, what programs do you want, either for yourself or for the community? I feel like there should be a demand, it's just very unorganized/unspoken.

Stachu




Something I want; an implementation of the Rubik's Cube in every notable language. Nothing fancy, just available.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 5, 2012)

Just a couple off the top of my head.

- Something where you can put in an algorithm, and then it will give you a diagram with arrows showing which pieces move where. For 2x2 mainly. Higher order cubes might be too crowded for it to really work.

- A cubing related mathematics app which can help you calculate things like how many cases there will be for steps of various methods that you define, and other interesting numbers. Maybe something that could even output diagrams of every possible case that it found. Would not be limited to a certain cube... it should be robust and allow defining rules for arbitrary puzzles. I think something like this would be incredibly interesting.


----------



## applemobile (Sep 5, 2012)

An alg generator with a simple user interface. I.e, highlight what you want to swap, and what you want to preserve.


----------



## MostEd (Sep 5, 2012)

applemobile said:


> An alg generator with a simple user interface. I.e, highlight what you want to swap, and what you want to preserve.



Yeah I'd love something like this with a user friendly interface, and as well pieces you don't care about, or if you care about their EO etc..


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 5, 2012)

a 2x2 solver that utilizes L and B


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2012)

^This +make sure it doesn't filter multiple solutions e.g. R F U' and R B R' (forget the rotation). This way, we wont have to manipulate algorithms so much before we decide it's a bad algorithm. If someone would be kind enough to create such a program, then I think I could probably finish generating more decent EG algs in less time. I'd have a lot more motivation in generating 222 algs. Right now, 333 algs are more easier to generate than 222 algs, for me at least.

EDIT: Also if it's not too much of a pain: Output the algorithms in a list sorted in qtm and ignore AUF. I'm not a good programmer, but surely these additional parts are quite easy to implement?


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 5, 2012)

Something like CubeExplorer for 4x4. I know it will be a pain to bruteforce optimal algs for scrambled cube, but what I'm talking about is a tool that finds several commutators for almost solved cube with 3-cycle in wings or centers.

PS: Maybe such tool already exists not in this github repository? Please point me.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2012)

Square-1 solver that can ignore pieces, and solve to non-cubeshape states.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 5, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Something like CubeExplorer for 4x4. I know it will be a pain to bruteforce optimal algs for scrambled cube, but what I'm talking about is *a tool that finds several commutators for almost solved cube with 3-cycle in wings or centers.*PS: Maybe such tool already exists not in this github repository? Please point me.



*This*
Would love a tool that helps me in finding nice 4x4 cycles


----------



## Godmil (Sep 5, 2012)

I've love a 2side PLL recognition tool. Climhazzard did one last year, but the links dead and he hasn't been around in a long time. Also Rishidoshi did one in Excel the  other day, however it only works in one old version of excel, and he said he can't be bothered doing it as a stand alone program.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2012)

The 2x2 solver sounds pretty doable. It won't be amazingly optimized, but at a max of 11 moves that shouldn't matter too much 
I'll take a crack at it.


----------



## Lid (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd like a better and faster Megaminx LL solver, that doesn't take days to find something.


----------



## chris410 (Sep 5, 2012)

Specific to CFOP = PLL/OLL trainer and F2L optimizer for learning different ways to handle various cases. If those could run on a phone it would be nice since they would be available at all times.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2012)

Lid said:


> I'd like a better and faster Megaminx LL solver, that doesn't take days to find something.



http://qblog.be/2010/02/last-layer-megaminx-solver/


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 5, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> http://qblog.be/2010/02/last-layer-megaminx-solver/



I'm pretty sure thats the one he's referring to. It does take days for complex cases.


----------



## jla (Sep 5, 2012)

Everey program you make, make it compatible with mac...


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2012)

Something similar to alg.garron.us, but for square-1.


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 5, 2012)

Godmil said:


> I've love a 2side PLL recognition tool. Climhazzard did one last year, but the links dead and he hasn't been around in a long time. Also Rishidoshi did one in Excel the  other day, however it only works in one old version of excel, and he said he can't be bothered doing it as a stand alone program.



I have made a program (for Windows only, lol). What features do you need from it? If it is needed, I can share it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Square-1 solver that can ignore pieces, and solve to non-cubeshape states.


Yes, please.

Also, I'd love a Magic (and also Master Magic?) scrambler. Of course, that requires a notation first. (I'd love to see our Speedsolving.com weekly competition response to the Magic/Master Magic change be that we start providing scrambles for them, and keep them as online events.)


----------



## Owen (Sep 5, 2012)

Cuboid simulator with settings for any dimensions, and customizable controls. Like a version of jflysim that actually works with cuboids.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 5, 2012)

There are many 2SidePLL recognition systems. How bout one for CMLL?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'm pretty sure thats the one he's referring to. It does take days for complex cases.



I just scrambled my megaminx and solved it up to the LL and put the case in that program, it found 10 solutions in half an hour (20-24 moves)


----------



## Godmil (Sep 5, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> I have made a program (for Windows only, lol). What features do you need from it? If it is needed, I can share it.


If you can share it that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 5, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> The 2x2 solver sounds pretty doable. It won't be amazingly optimized, but at a max of 11 moves that shouldn't matter too much
> I'll take a crack at it.



Is there really a need to make a whole new solver for that?
The lazy way would be to just make an app where you can paste in the algs that you generated in another solver, and then just do transforms on them to output them with the various moves.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> Is there really a need to make a whole new solver for that?
> The lazy way would be to just make an app where you can paste in the algs that you generated in another solver, and then just do transforms on them to output them with the various moves.



We had the same idea 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17026863/translator/src/page.html
(not a permanent home btw, I'll delete it when I decide on a better place)

Source if anyone's interested/wants to add anything, it's still pretty primitive in terms of features/appearance/bugginess.


----------



## ncube (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know if this is possible/already done, but a cube-explorer type program that can work with any wca puzzle. Btw, how does the wca generator generate cases so quickly, even for big cubes?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 5, 2012)

ncube said:


> I don't know if this is possible/already done, but a cube-explorer type program that can work with any wca puzzle. Btw, how does the wca generator generate cases so quickly, even for big cubes?



For bigger cubes (5x5 and up iirc) the scrambles are just random move scrambles. 4,3,2,pyra,sq1 and clock (iirc) are random state, which means the state is found and the scramble is the inverse of that state. I don't know how it works though.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 5, 2012)

One thing that would be very simple: A site where you can put in a (my)SQL query and run it on the WCA database. I can't get BigDump to work with phpmyadmin, so I haven't been able to run queries on it


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 5, 2012)

applemobile said:


> An alg generator with a simple user interface. I.e, highlight what you want to swap, and what you want to preserve.


I think it would probably be fairly easy to make a graphical interface to Acube that could do this, no?
Wasn't stachu supposed to be making one of those anyway? >_>


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> There are many 2SidePLL recognition systems. How bout one for CMLL?





I'll look into it.



Zarxrax said:


> I think it would probably be fairly easy to make a graphical interface to Acube that could do this, no?
> Wasn't stachu supposed to be making one of those anyway? >_>



Ya gripper =[
All in good time he says.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2012)

Concerning the fate of Acube;
It's being ported to the .NET framework, and the code will be fully commented. If anyone cares to help, let me know. I'd highly appreciate it, as Josef's code is a bit crazily uncommented 

The reason for this is simply because I don't know enough Java to do much work on Acube as is.

Please help, anyone? If anyone's up for it, I'll create a github .NET fork for the project.


EDIT; C#, not VB, for the .NET framework

For CMLL, you need to look at 3 sides. But that's easily possible.


----------



## Escher (Sep 5, 2012)

A method-interpreting solver. Information about the method and something like various abstractions and heuristics could be inputted by the user, along with algorithmic steps and approaches. The solver would be able to perform thousands of solves (not necessarily optimal), and then relay statistical data about cases arrived at, allowing the user to make certain generalisations about early stages of the solve and how they affect later stages, like last pair -> oll or cross -> f2l pairs. Being able to make +ev plays without having to learn thousands of specific cases and just look at generalisations would be amazing.

Basically, I want something to make Grand Unified Pair Selection Theory 
On and off over the summer I've been trying to write a thread about pair selection in general and just can't organise my thoughts as well as I want, nor make any of the conclusions I think can be reached...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 5, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Concerning the fate of Acube;
> It's being ported to the .NET framework, and the code will be fully commented. If anyone cares to help, let me know. I'd highly appreciate it, as Josef's code is a bit crazily uncommented
> 
> The reason for this is simply because I don't know enough Java to do much work on Acube as is.
> ...



I'm fairly proficient at C# .NET, so if you set it up, I'll gladly have a go at it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'm fairly proficient at C# .NET, so if you set it up, I'll gladly have a go at it.


What about Java? Do you understand a good bit of Josef's source?

Setting it up now, getting VS's Git Extension to work


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 6, 2012)

Escher said:


> A method-interpreting solver. Information about the method and something like various abstractions and heuristics could be inputted by the user, along with algorithmic steps and approaches. The solver would be able to perform thousands of solves (not necessarily optimal), and then relay statistical data about cases arrived at, allowing the user to make certain generalisations about early stages of the solve and how they affect later stages, like last pair -> oll or cross -> f2l pairs. Being able to make +ev plays without having to learn thousands of specific cases and just look at generalisations would be amazing.
> 
> Basically, I want something to make Grand Unified Pair Selection Theory
> On and off over the summer I've been trying to write a thread about pair selection in general and just can't organise my thoughts as well as I want, nor make any of the conclusions I think can be reached...



I don't think it's exactly what you're looking for, but perhaps you'd be interested in looking at Stefan Pochmann's Hume?


----------



## Escher (Sep 6, 2012)

JustinJ said:


> I don't think it's exactly what you're looking for, but perhaps you'd be interested in looking at Stefan Pochmann's Hume?



JJ :3 Just read it all, it seems pretty close, all I really want is a human interpretable 'A* Algorithm' 

I don't understand how I haven't seen this before...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 6, 2012)

https://github.com/StachuK1992/ACube
Here's the .NET github, if anyone wants to help. If you're up for it, just take a file and try to port it.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 6, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> https://github.com/StachuK1992/ACube
> Here's the .NET github, if anyone wants to help. If you're up for it, just take a file and try to port it.


I imagine the hard part would be commenting the files... It shouldn't be too hard to just modify the code to work in .NET... but actually understand the code, that's something else altogether.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 6, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'll look into it.



GooooooooWaffo!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> I imagine the hard part would be commenting the files... It shouldn't be too hard to just modify the code to work in .NET... but actually understand the code, that's something else altogether.


In any case, help is appreciated. I'm trying to sift through everything, and bugging Josef a bit..


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 6, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> There are many 2SidePLL recognition systems. How bout one for CMLL?



I have been using multi angle CMLL recognition for about a week now.
the most sides you have to see is 3, URF....

I could make something that shows you what to recognize for each angle if you want.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 6, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> I have been using multi angle CMLL recognition for about a week now.
> the most sides you have to see is 3, URF....
> 
> I could make something that shows you what to recognize for each angle if you want.



I wanna be able to recognize cmll from various angles. to not use unwanted U's, you know?


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 6, 2012)

Timer and scramble overlay on the video. Like the cstimer or qqtimer's background can be set to the video feed and overlay adjusted accordingly .... u know what i mean. So you don't have to show the screen as the proof. The overlay runs when you press space and ticks on until next space. avg5 etc too at runtime.


----------



## A Leman (Sep 6, 2012)

this may already be out there, but I would like a scramble generator that is not related to a timer so I could print a list of say 100 scrambles and work through them during the day instead of using hand scrambles.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 6, 2012)

A Leman said:


> this may already be out there, but I would like a scramble generator that is not related to a timer so I could print a list of say 100 scrambles and work through them during the day instead of using hand scrambles.



There's Odder's scrambler, is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 6, 2012)

rishidoshi said:


> Timer and scramble overlay on the video. Like the cstimer or qqtimer's background can be set to the video feed and overlay adjusted accordingly .... u know what i mean. So you don't have to show the screen as the proof. The overlay runs when you press space and ticks on until next space. avg5 etc too at runtime.



That would require an entirely new specialized timer, and so there is a good chance that a lot of people may not even use it, because people are picky about their timers.

It's not really that hard to do though. Just use some screen recording software while you are cubing. Then once you are finished, overlay it on top of your webcam video. Once you learn how to do it, its probably a 5 minute process.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 6, 2012)

A Leman said:


> this may already be out there, but I would like a scramble generator that is not related to a timer so I could print a list of say 100 scrambles and work through them during the day instead of using hand scrambles.



Here's one for 3x3:
http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/other_stuff/tools/scramble3x3/
(info on http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/other_stuff/tools/)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 6, 2012)

JNetCube is another alternative. Just throws stuff into a text file.


----------



## A Leman (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you very much 
JasonK,Stefan,and StachuK1992

odder's link didn't seem to work but stefan's seems perfect to me, Thanks again


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2012)

A Leman said:


> odder's link didn't seem to work



Strange. I have no problem with it - I use it every week for the Race to sub-20 and the Blindfold Race. It's particularly nice for the Blindfold Race because I can generate scrambles for different-sized puzzles, and then I just have a perl script that populates a template for all the weekly scrambles. It's simple and basic, but I really love odder's scrambler for that.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 7, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> One thing that would be very simple: A site where you can put in a (my)SQL query and run it on the WCA database. I can't get BigDump to work with phpmyadmin, so I haven't been able to run queries on it



Anybody? Should be fairly simple to set up, just use the database online, textarea, and remove insert and similar functions


----------



## Selkie (Sep 7, 2012)

A Leman said:


> odder's link didn't seem to work but stefan's seems perfect to me, Thanks again



Perhaps you were missing the required arguments off the URL

If you go to http://scrambler.odderen.dk/ you will get a blank page as you have not specified any scrambles you want,

whereas http://scrambler.odderen.dk/?333=100&group=10 will give you 100 3x3 scrambles in groups of 10.


Didn't see the original post and was not aware Odder's page was there but will definitely be using it in future. At last some unbiased by hand scramble square-1 during lunch at work 

EDit: Also going to have a look at the .NET aCube stuff, thanks for the post Stachu


----------



## Stefan (Sep 7, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I can't get BigDump to work with phpmyadmin



Can't you just use the mysql command line tool?


----------



## riffz (Sep 9, 2012)

An OLLCP trainer where you can turn cases on and off and assign a specific display orientation to each case.


----------



## MWilson (Sep 9, 2012)

riffz said:


> An OLLCP trainer where you can turn cases on and off and assign a specific display orientation to each case.



Can you give more detail of what would be necessary for an OLLCP trainer? I've been developing a generalized algorithm trainer over the last few days and I hadn't considered the "specific display orientation". I want to make sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a request; scramble all but the first layer. (implementation in qqtimer would be nice..)


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 10, 2012)

riffz said:


> An OLLCP trainer where you can turn cases on and off and assign a specific display orientation to each case.



THIS THIS THIS!


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 10, 2012)

I was thinking that a timer with achievements would be really cool. Like an achievement pops up on your first sub-20 single, Ao5, Ao12, etc. Also things like "complete 1000 solves" would be nice.

I think this would motivate some people to practice more, as it's fun when you're rewarded with achievements.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 10, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> I was thinking that a timer with achievements would be really cool. Like an achievement pops up on your first sub-20 single, Ao5, Ao12, etc. Also things like "complete 1000 solves" would be nice.
> 
> I think this would motivate some people to practice more, as it's fun when you're rewarded with achievements.




this would be awesome! 
achievements => yes


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 10, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> this would be awesome!
> achievements => yes


Haha ikr?!

Achievements have become so popular in things like Xbox and Minecraft, so why shouldn't they work for cubing?


----------



## MWilson (Sep 10, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> THIS THIS THIS!



I'm close to finishing a program that can be a trainer for any alg set, but I don't have experience with OLLCP. Can you explain what riffz meant by "specific display orientation"?


----------



## riffz (Sep 10, 2012)

Dominate said:


> I'm close to finishing a program that can be a trainer for any alg set, but I don't have experience with OLLCP. Can you explain what riffz meant by "specific display orientation"?



I meant that different people use different CLL recognition systems so it would be nice for the program to remember which AUF we use to recognize each case.

Basically just let us save whether the image needs to be rotated 90, 180, or 270 degrees before it's displayed.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2012)

An easy to use (both for developers and for users) plug-in for using the stackmat signal, at least for Java.

Btw, has anyone tested whether the gen 3 QJ timer's signal works (with Prisma or CCT)?


----------



## MWilson (Sep 13, 2012)

riffz said:


> I meant that different people use different CLL recognition systems so it would be nice for the program to remember which AUF we use to recognize each case.
> 
> Basically just let us save whether the image needs to be rotated 90, 180, or 270 degrees before it's displayed.



Ok this is done, among other things. The program just loads in XML data such as

```
<algorithm name="Ua" auf="random">B2 U' M U2 M' U' B2</algorithm>
```
"auf" can be "random", "none", "U", "U'", or "U2".
About the view.. The view can be pretty much anything that can be drawn in 2D, so what is ideal for OLLCP? I currently have these two display modes for the cube:










Stickers can be enabled/disabled individually.

Anything that can be drawn in 2D can be used as a display mode, as long as it consists of a body and stickers. Whatever is best.


----------



## riffz (Sep 13, 2012)

Sounds great.



Dominate said:


>



I think this one would be best for training OLLCP.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 13, 2012)

One small thing that I would want is that since there are many iOs apps for rubik's cube and timers, how about one for android and kindle fires. It would be really apreciated by me and several other people that I know.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 14, 2012)

A timer that actually gives true WCA scrambles.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> A timer that actually gives true WCA scrambles.


What?
First, for common use, why would you ever need this?
Second, qqtimer? Unless I'm mistaken here, in which case, see first.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 14, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> What?
> First, for common use, why would you ever need this?
> Second, qqtimer? Unless I'm mistaken here, in which case, see first.



Thanks for the timer


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Thanks for the timer


You didn't know about qqtimer?
That's blatantly not looking at anything that happens on this forum ever.

Next time, spend more than two seconds looking. We have a wiki for a reason. Heck, qqtimer's in a few people's signatures, probably.


----------



## cubeone (Sep 16, 2012)

It would be nice to have a program where you could design your own puzzle (like a 4x8x9 or something like that) and then be able to use it in a simulator.


----------



## Czery (Sep 16, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Something similar to alg.garron.us, but for square-1.



CHINESE SIMULATOR

A nice reconstructed solve by Lucas.

I guess someone can write the code to go with the sim.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 9, 2012)

Although this'll probably be on the devs' backburner for multiple reasons, a new Skewb solver.
The only one I've found that works decently is acubist's Skewb Solver beta 0.91b from 2004.

Particular features that would be nice:
- modern fixed-corner and fixed-centre notation options for solution output.
- customisable colour schemes
- ability to solve from incomplete input (0.91b has problems with this)
- turn restrictions
- option to apply a scramble sequence (as opposed to just clicking stickers)

Thanks!
~R


----------



## Meep (Oct 9, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Although this'll probably be on the devs' backburner for multiple reasons, a new Skewb solver.
> The only one I've found that works decently is acubist's Skewb Solver beta 0.91b from 2004.
> 
> Particular features that would be nice:
> ...



I wrote this one in MATLAB: Pic

If you know MATLAB's syntax you could easily modify it to do all of the above, but it sucks in that you need MATLAB to use it. ):


----------



## Owen (Oct 9, 2012)

cubeone said:


> It would be nice to have a program where you could design your own puzzle (like a 4x8x9 or something like that) and then be able to use it in a simulator.



Isocubesim?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 9, 2012)

Meep said:


> I wrote this one in MATLAB: Pic
> 
> If you know MATLAB's syntax you could easily modify it to do all of the above, but it sucks in that you need MATLAB to use it. ):



Good news: It's on MATLAB!
Bad news: It's on MATLAB!

Not having it and being completely unfamiliar with the syntax makes things rather difficult. But it looks mighty promising!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2012)

Meep, how much of it /isn't/ supported by Octave?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 14, 2012)

Crider's VisualCube with a GUI. I use VC when creating Anki decks all the time, but it's a pain to create large amounts of images, sometimes hundreds of images, by manually creating each url.


----------



## MWilson (Oct 14, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Crider's VisualCube with a GUI. I use VC when creating Anki decks all the time, but it's a pain to create large amounts of images, sometimes hundreds of images, by manually creating each url.



Any specific features? I haven't used VisualCube except for the very basics.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 14, 2012)

The essentials (IMO) would be the ability to color facelets, input an alg, input a solution, and alter the opacity of the cube/facelets.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 14, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> The essentials (IMO) would be the ability to color facelets, input an alg, input a solution, and alter the opacity of the cube/facelets.



And arrows. I hate putting arrows in using the URL.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 14, 2012)

A timer that is compatible with rainmeter.


----------



## Meep (Oct 19, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Meep, how much of it /isn't/ supported by Octave?



None. I actually wrote it switching back and forth between Octave/MATLAB depending on what computer I was using at the time, so it works in both. Octave is just an order of magnitude slower than MATLAB.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 19, 2012)

Meep said:


> None. I actually wrote it switching back and forth between Octave/MATLAB depending on what computer I was using at the time, so it works in both. Octave is just an order of magnitude slower than MATLAB.



Might depend on how you're doing things. I recently worked with them as well, and I was disappointed that Octave was indeed one or two orders of magnitude slower. But then I implemented my stuff properly (I'm a newb) and then they were about the same speed.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 19, 2012)

Meep said:


> I wrote this one in MATLAB: Pic



I'd like to try it, is it available?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd also like to play around with it


----------



## Meep (Oct 20, 2012)

Stefan said:


> I'd like to try it, is it available?



Can download it here.

Use SkewbSolver.exe (Need Windows ) to paint the Skewb's state (Can ignore pieces by using grey), click 'Generate SkewbInput.m' after painting, then run the SkewbSolver.m script. Alternatively, you could start from a solved state (see below) and use the SkewbMove function to get to the state you want to solve and paste that state into the SkewbInput.m file.

Solved state:
corners = [ 1 2 3 ; 1 3 -2 ; 1 -2 -3 ; 1 -3 2 ; -1 3 2 ; -1 -2 3 ; -1 -3 -2 ; -1 2 -3 ];
centers = [ 1 ; 2 ; 3 ; -1 ; -2 ; -3 ];

Looking back at it, the SkewbMove function could have been done with matrix multiplication with a row/column re-arranged identity matrix. Not sure how much faster (or slower?) that would make it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 20, 2012)

I want a Sim like Ultimate magic cube But when you make a puzzle it can do all the shape shifting


----------



## evogler (Nov 21, 2012)

A stand-alone, feature-rich sequel to jarcs.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2012)

I have an Idea on an iOS app where it helps you with parts of a WCA puzzle 
like it can hep you with Roux, Fredric extra.
just select puzzle and then solution then the part of the solution you need help with
after that find the case then it'll give you an animation with the ALG.


----------



## speedpicker (Dec 22, 2012)

A fully featured timer (like Prisma, so lets assume all the features of Prisma) that :

exports properly (there are certain issues with Prismas CTRL-C export), 
graphs progress over time, 
calculates lines of best fit, 
makes predictive statements (keep this rate of progress up and you will be sub 20 by January 15th kind of thing, simple with an exponential line of best fit and the formula for it), 
utilizes my training split methodology to help you focus on your weaknesses (see sig link for details), 
offers advice as to how to improve in different areas, has a tablebase of f2l, oll and pll algs (and COLL, CLL, OLLCP etc etc I spose), so you can select precisely which set(s) you use, train individual algs, and offer suggestions for alternatives if progress is not made (and tracks how long progress is not made), 
suggests rotationless/regripless/lower movecount f2l algs for different cases, 
tracks hours of practice per day/week/month along with how that time has been broken down, 
has a built in metronome and metronome training programs, 
an intelligent cross trainer that offers 4 move, then 5 move, then 6 move crosses of increasing difficulty (etc) for you to practice solving with your eyes closed to get better at cross, 
a similar mode for Petrus Blocks, EOLine and Roux blocks, 
some sort of colour neutral training mode, 
a way to summarise your total stats for every area in a printable form (like individual PLL speeds, average cross+1 time etc) that would be useful to show others of whom you are asking advice, 
2 sided PLL recog trainer (actually 4 sided, 3 sided, 2 side, lets get a progression going on, with a step by step training mode that took you through Sarah Strong's rules systematically, testing you as you go).
a built in Jarcs type solver module would also be nice.

I could keep going, but I dare say many of these ideas have been floated before.


----------



## speedpicker (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh yeah and I really want a timer for the nintendo DS (backward compatible with previous models please) that utilises the devices touch screen to start and stop the timer, a notable (and surprising) absence from every DS timer I have seen.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 22, 2012)

I would love to connect my stack timer and use it on qqtimer, I know timers like prisma and cstimer give that option, but qqtimer is closer to me than those  just because I have been using it ever since I started cubing. Would adding that option take a long time?


----------



## MWilson (Dec 23, 2012)

speedpicker said:


> Oh yeah and I really want a timer for the nintendo DS (backward compatible with previous models please) that utilizes the devices touch screen to start and stop the timer, a notable (and surprising) absence from every DS timer I have seen.



Do you mean in the browser, or do you have a flash cart for DS? I made a home-brew text based timer a while ago that has touch start/stop, scramble generator, displays up to 30 solve times on the bottom screen, hold L + tap a time to remove, show last scramble, bank scramble if you want to keep one in memory, toggle +2, and shows average of current solves excluding fastest and slowest, and goes up to 99.99:99. Although honestly, I'm not sure what happens when it reaches 99:99.99.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 23, 2012)

Bhargav777 said:


> I would love to connect my stack timer and use it on qqtimer, I know timers like prisma and cstimer give that option, but qqtimer is closer to me than those  just because I have been using it ever since I started cubing. Would adding that option take a long time?


Not going to happen, qqtimer runs in javascript, which can't interface with the hardware (stuff like saving files on your hard drive or looking at devices connected with USB). The only way to do it would be to include Flash or Java, but qqtimer is not supposed to be that complex.


----------



## speedpicker (Dec 23, 2012)

Dominate said:


> Do you mean in the browser, or do you have a flash cart for DS? I made a home-brew text based timer a while ago that has touch start/stop, scramble generator, displays up to 30 solve times on the bottom screen, hold L + tap a time to remove, show last scramble, bank scramble if you want to keep one in memory, toggle +2, and shows average of current solves excluding fastest and slowest, and goes up to 99.99:99. Although honestly, I'm not sure what happens when it reaches 99:99.99.



That would be exactly what I was after. I have a flash cart for homebrew apps on my DS Lite, so if you could possible upload that or provide me with a link I would be hugely grateful.


----------



## MWilson (Dec 23, 2012)

speedpicker said:


> That would be exactly what I was after. I have a flash cart for homebrew apps on my DS Lite, so if you could possible upload that or provide me with a link I would be hugely grateful.



Hopefully you don't need an account to DL from Mediafire now, a lot of sites are requiring that now. If not then PM me an email to send it to or something. http://www.mediafire.com/?1cty8wmsi33bw6r



qqwref said:


> Not going to happen, qqtimer runs in javascript, which can't interface with the hardware (stuff like saving files on your hard drive or looking at devices connected with USB). The only way to do it would be to include Flash or Java, but qqtimer is not supposed to be that complex.



From what I understand, those timers communicate with the software with audio signals. Could someone make a standalone program that turns that specific audio signal into a regular space bar key press? That would allow people to use the physical timer with essentially any software timer.

Edit: I didn't realize this was the same thread, can a mod can merge my posts?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 24, 2012)

A prisma timer type program which connects to a database which allows users to link their profiles to the Speedsolving Forum. People can see what times people are getting, and see how they stack up against friends.


----------



## speedpicker (Dec 24, 2012)

Dominate said:


> Hopefully you don't need an account to DL from Mediafire now, a lot of sites are requiring that now. If not then PM me an email to send it to or something. http://www.mediafire.com/?1cty8wmsi33bw6r



Got it, worked a treat! Exactly what Im looking for, thank you.


----------



## radmin (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd like a last layer trainer that lets me track my time for every oll and pll. 
You time each one and can sort by the slowest.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 13, 2013)

Is there any demand for Windows 8 apps?
At all?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 13, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Is there any demand for Windows 8 apps?
> At all?



Well since Windows 8 is still new so programmers are still working on stuff for windows 8 in the meantime use online stuff.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 13, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Well since Windows 8 is still new so programmers are still working on stuff for windows 8 in the meantime use online stuff.


You entirely misunderstood.
I was asking if anyone was interested in using Windows 8 apps. As in, if made, would anyone use them?


----------



## MWilson (Jan 13, 2013)

It depends on the app, but I really don't see the advantage of Windows 8 apps over simply running a program in Windows 8.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 13, 2013)

Is there a program that helps to train X-cross? For example, it gives your a scramble that has an easy/medium/hard x-cross, and you try to find it and enter a solution, then a program shows you its solution.


----------



## MWilson (Jan 14, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Is there a program that helps to train X-cross? For example, it gives your a scramble that has an easy/medium/hard x-cross, and you try to find it and enter a solution, then a program shows you its solution.



You can use http://laire.fi/jarcs/ to see all optimal X-Cross solutions for any scramble. It won't generate a specifically easy cross for you, but easy is relative to the human looking at it anyway. I guess you can use it when you get an easy cross on a scramble, just put the scramble into JARCS and see what solutions it comes up with.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 14, 2013)

Dominate said:


> You can use http://laire.fi/jarcs/ to see all optimal X-Cross solutions for any scramble. It won't generate a specifically easy cross for you, but easy is relative to the human looking at it anyway. I guess you can use it when you get an easy cross on a scramble, just put the scramble into JARCS and see what solutions it comes up with.



Wow, thank you!


----------



## Brest (Jan 14, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Is there a program that helps to train X-cross? For example, it gives your a scramble that has an easy/medium/hard x-cross, and you try to find it and enter a solution, then a program shows you its solution.



Prisma Puzzle Timer also has an optimal Xcross in the tips section.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 28, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> You entirely misunderstood.
> I was asking if anyone was interested in using Windows 8 apps. As in, if made, would anyone use them?



I was planning on making a timer in windows 8 at some point. The main advantage I can see is that a timer would be a good app to have snapped to the side, and when expanded it gives you extra information about your solves and statistics and things like that. To be honest though, most people alreaady have timers that they like and use, and the windows 8 ones would be for only a small section of the community. The one upshot, is that you can gain direct access to the microphone input, so stackmat capabilities would be possible.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I was planning on making a timer in windows 8 at some point. The main advantage I can see is that a timer would be a good app to have snapped to the side, and when expanded it gives you extra information about your solves and statistics and things like that. To be honest though, most people alreaady have timers that they like and use, and the windows 8 ones would be for only a small section of the community. The one upshot, is that you can gain direct access to the microphone input, so stackmat capabilities would be possible.



I would use this.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 27, 2013)

I usually use the forum using my mobile every night. 
I need to download certain algo.garron reconstructions link so that I can watch them later on my mobile. Hypercamming it on PC and then putting it on my mobile seems to be a lengthy process for me. Can someone suggest me a way to access the link through mobile itself?


----------



## speedpicker (Mar 27, 2013)

Is there any way we could get an offline, standalone version of JARCS?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 28, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> I need to download certain algo.garron reconstructions link so that I can watch them later on my mobile.



That might be possible without fancy work on your part. What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 29, 2013)

Why can't they just create the program so it can be simple and offline.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 1, 2013)

Or probably a software to run the garron link. I have a Samsung galaxy s2, not rooted.


----------

